# Porcupine Tree



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

A friend of mine just lent me a DVD called 'Arriving Somewhere' which is a live show by a band named 'Porcupine Tree'. I have never heard of them and don't really consider myself a prog-rock fan, but this is an UNREAL show! Great tunes, amazingly talented band! Anybody listen to them? They probably have some stuff on YouTube, but I haven't looked.
-Mikey


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*love them*

I was a big prog fan in my younger days, and discovered Porcupine Tree in the last couple of years thanks to reviews in various guitar mags and some downloads. I really related to their harmonies, lyrics and musicianship. They've been around for a while I believe. Glad I found them, they are really worth the listen. Some favourite tunes " Lazarus", "Stranger by the Minute", " Fear of a Blank Planet".


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my drummer brought their dvd to rehearsal a couple of years ago. i was blown away. really like this band.

-dh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes. I've been a fan for a while, I have several of their albums.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Amazing band.

I saw them in Toronto in september (23rd?) i can't remember what day exactly.

Gavin Harrison has to be one of the most tasteful drummers on the planet.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been into them for a few years. They have many many full lengths out. Some good ones to grab - "Deadwing" and "Stupid Dream"

"Arriving Somewhere" is probably one of the best live DVDs I've ever seen. I have an audio copy of it on my ipod that gets run through once a week at least. Lazarus from that performance gives me goosebumps!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It's an AMAZING DVD!
-Mikey


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

"In Absentia" is probably the best starter album for PT.

"Deadwing" is a good second album. "Stupid Dream" next. If you're not hooked by then, then just forget it. Otherwise you'll end up with all the others, so it doesn't matter what order you buy them in.

"The Incident" just came out this week. It's pretty good too.

You need to understand the origins of the band to appreciate the first album, "On the Sunday of Life". Check out the bio at allmusic.com.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

My favorite current band. I saw them at The Moore theatre in Seattle in September. Amazing show, well worth the trip from Calgary.

Of the newer stuff, if you are new to Porcupine Tree, I'd suggest to listen to "In Absentia" , "Deadwing" ,"Fear of Blank Planet" in that order.

The new one "The Incident" is a bit more like the older Porcupine Tree, in form not necessarily style. If you like this you will like "Voyage 34" , "Stupid Dream" , "Up The Downstair" and the others from that era.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Re-opening this long dead thread to post this video. I love these tunes! First one is a very "Floyd like" vibe while not a copy. 

[video=youtube;8pp8eE714OQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pp8eE714OQ[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steven Wilson at Danforth Music Hall end of the month!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Re-opening this long dead thread to post this video. I love these tunes! First one is a very "Floyd like" vibe while not a copy.
> 
> [video=youtube;8pp8eE714OQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pp8eE714OQ[/video]


I see what you mean about the Floyd reference. Not bad. They sound like a talented bunch.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Steven Wilson at Danforth Music Hall end of the month!


Dave Kilminster in the band too. I wish I could go.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This Porcupine Tree song, Lazarus, is so beautiful. The lyric "moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul" gives me chills.

[video=youtube_share;VqwimhR89fQ]http://youtu.be/VqwimhR89fQ[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Dave Kilminster in the band too. I wish I could go.


For some reason, I thought I read 'Lemmy Kilmister'....................and then my head blew up.

Dave and Steven would be cool. Lemmy and Steven would be WTF????


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> For some reason, I thought I read 'Lemmy Kilmister'....................and then my head blew up.
> 
> Dave and Steven would be cool. Lemmy and Steven would be WTF????


Lemmy used to be in Hawkwind, so it wouldn't be too wtf.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lemmy was in Hawkwind? I had no idea. So the WTF is to me!

I've listen to a bit of Hawkwind, but they certainly weren't very common with any of the circles I associated with. I can't recall the names of any of the players - and he maybe used his real name back then?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Then PT rocked out these instrumentals that remind me of Rush.

[video=youtube_share;fr1z4wnVKlw]http://youtu.be/fr1z4wnVKlw[/video]


----------

